# Supported Hardware



## Abstract (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

Since a little while I'm learning FreeBSD. I've always worked with pre-installed FreeBSD servers at hosting companies. Now I want to have my own FreeBSD server at home for a good backup scheme. I've done this before with Ubuntu which was like child play probably due to its user friendlyness. I like to move now to FreeBSD (I like it) and learn the system inside out.

Some general infromation about my server:
- pentium D E6500 processor 
- asus P5Q-VM DO mainboard with 2Gb memory. 
- promise SATA300 TX4 card. 
- 5 hard disks but that will be a lot more. 
- I will only install the command line interface, remove the monitor and control it by ssh

The questions:
- I see both the ia64 and the amd64 releases of version 8.1 support this processor. Which one should I take? I'm a little confused about that
- In don't see the promise SATA300 TX4 card in the list of supported hardware. Does this mean the installation will not recognize this card at all?
- I can't find any information about supported mainboards. How do I know my mainbord will work with the choosen FreeBSD release? 

Thank you


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 7, 2011)

If you have five hard drives, use one to install FreeBSD and test it.

E6500, sure.
ASUS motherboard... I'd be very surprised if it doesn't.
Promise TX4... based on searches, used to work, probably still does.

Use amd64.  If you had an ia64 CPU, you'd know.


----------



## Abstract (Jan 7, 2011)

Perfect, thank you for your answer I'll try that version. 

Out of the 5 hard disk there is one small 300Gb sata disk that will 
be exclusively used for the installation of FreeBSD.. 

You do recommend first installing the server with only one disk
and then later add the others?

Thanks for the answer


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 7, 2011)

A test install would let you see about hardware support.  After that, you can rearrange it to suit the real application.

300G is really big for just FreeBSD.


----------



## Abstract (Jan 8, 2011)

Perfect I'll do that! Yes I know its a 'little' on the big side  
This is the smallest disk I have here and the only single one.
All my other disks are pairs of a same brand/type which will be mirroring each other.


----------



## Abstract (Jan 8, 2011)

I just installed FreeBSD. All hardware is supported, very easy installation


----------

